# Joel Cleary, aka Centermass, 1SG, US Army (Ret.)



## AWP (Mar 24, 2020)

It is with heavy hearts that we announce the sudden passing of Joel Cleary, aka @Centermass, on this forum. To say that he was a highly valued member and friend is an understatement. Please keep his family in your thoughts, we will post further updates as they become available.
---
I greatly respected your opinions and honesty. I, like many on this board, hoped to one day drink a beer or two with you and discuss those thoughts. Your loss will be felt every single day.

Blue Skies,
EJA


----------



## Grunt (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest In Peace, Warrior. Your presence will be sorely missed....


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 24, 2020)

Fiddler's Green awaits...RIP...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2020)

RIP.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 24, 2020)

Godspeed.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 24, 2020)

Terrible loss. Prayers to the family. Rest in peace, you'll be missed.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 24, 2020)

RIP, and RLTW, 1SG Cleary.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 24, 2020)

This one hurts. RIP, brother.


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m in shock.  

I am here at Ft Benning because of one of his posts.  No shit: saw the post below, cancelled my orders, and took the job.  Something so simple as a copy & paste on this site affected the Regiment.

The 75th Ranger Regiment - The Legacy Continues


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest in Peace, brother


----------



## Muppet (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest easy Top. Our conversations were greatly appreciated during a bad time. You will be missed. I'll see you at the rally point when I get there.

Layne


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 24, 2020)

RIP Brother. Your guidance was always appreciated.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 24, 2020)

We're gonna miss you. 

LL


----------



## Dame (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 24, 2020)

RIP, 1SG.  You will be profoundly missed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 24, 2020)

What a loss. RIP.


----------



## JacktheShortKid2001 (Mar 24, 2020)

Godspeed


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2020)

All the years, all the pms, all the guidance...  Keep a seat warm for me in Valhalla, Ranger, and don't drink all the mead.  Blue skies, brother.


----------



## DZ (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest In Eternal Peace


----------



## chickenrappa (Mar 24, 2020)

Rest in Peace. Thanks for all the advice and wisdom you provided me over this past year. You will be missed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2020)

You put yourself out there for me at a very low time in my life; at one point you actually made me laugh-out-loud when I had no laughs left.  I will work hard to pay that forward.

Thank you for the legacy you leave, and the impact you made.

Semper Fi


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 24, 2020)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this. RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 24, 2020)

What a loss to the community. Rest In Peace Centermass.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 24, 2020)

I heard last night he was in the hospital. It's a loss for everyone.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 25, 2020)

RIP Centermass.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 25, 2020)

RIP, you had such a profound impact on so many here.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 25, 2020)

Don’t really know what to say... you helped me pass through the hell of my sons death. Save a spot Top, I’m not that far behind. See you in Valhalla😔


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2020)

Damn...RIP Centermass.


----------



## TYW27 (Mar 25, 2020)

Rest In Peace....This one really sucks.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 25, 2020)

Burned a cigar and toasted with an adult beverage.
RIP Top.


----------



## digrar (Mar 27, 2020)

Rest in peace Joel.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 27, 2020)

Farewell mate


----------

